# which lights better?



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

I know the company glo and there great, high quality lamps wouldnt even hesitate buying one.. but its only a 2 bulb ballast so i wanted more.. 

lookin on amazon i found one with 4 t5 bulbs and leds but its not a name brand ballast

just wondering anyone own this ? is it good?

do you think it will significantly better than the 2 bulb?

it is high output but i just dont know about the quality of the ballast.. i dont know the company, i know for a fact the glo is worth the money, but its potentially half the light with no leds


All insights greatly appreciated


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

here are the links btw

(ghetto one lol)

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Output-...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1330029081&sr=1-2

(glo one)

http://www.amazon.com/Output-Lighti...s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1330028357&sr=1-72


----------

